# Gemeiner Anschlag auf Angler?



## Schleienfan (16. September 2011)

Hallo,

mein Name ist Benjamin und ich komme aus Magdeburg. Der Anlass hier zu schreiben ist leider ein sehr trauriger.
Ich war heute an der Elbe im Stadtgebiet um zu gucken, ob noch ein Aal geht. Weil Woche ist und Fußball kam bin ich allein gefahren. Naja eine Weile saß ich schon und außer ein paar zaghaften Bissen ging nichts. Man muss dazu sagen, dass ich vom Geländer geangelt habe. Plötzlich hörte ich eine Frau(ca. 25 Jahre alt) fragen, ob ich denn Licht hätte. Sie sagte, dass sie ihren Schlüssel im Gras sucht. Naja noch schnell die Rute wieder rausgeworfen und dann die Lampe geholt. Vorher nochmal umgeguckt und nichts Verdächtiges gesehen(ich hatte ein komisches Gefühl). Ich ging also hin und leuchtete. In dem Moment hörte ich, wie meine Aalglocke klingelte und sah hin. Da war es aber schon zu spät. Ich konnte nur noch sehen, wie meine zweite Rute auch über das Geländer geworfen wurde und beide waren schon so gut wie weg. Ich bin zwar sehr sportlich und schnell aber ich brauche glaube ich nicht zu sagen, dass es keinen Sinn machte hinterherzulaufen. Meine anderen Sachen standen ja immerhin auch noch da. Ich habe das Wasser abgeleuchtet aber es war nichts da. Bin dann zur Polizei gefahren aber die konnten nichts machen. Es handelt sich wohl nicht um eine Straftat und kann nicht verfolgt werden. Und Sachbeschädigung wäre es auch nur, wenn ich die Ruten hätte und sie beschädigt wären. Naja so gehen ein paar hundert Euro in Form von Karpfenruten und Rollen flöten. Leute ich könnte echt heulen. Und ich bin noch Student(nichts mit neu kaufen). Ich frage mich vor allem immer wieder warum? Am naheliegendsten wären irgendwelche dummen Tierschutzaktivisten. Anders könnte ich mir das nicht erklären.


----------



## Flussmonster (16. September 2011)

*AW: Verübt PETA jetzt auch gemeine Anschläge auf Angler?*

Hmmm das is echt schei*e ! Schade um das Gerät  Naya muss nicht sein, könnten auch i-welchen Leute sein die dic heinfach ärgern wollten ?! "Jugend"-Streiche ?!


----------



## bbm (16. September 2011)

*AW: Verübt PETA jetzt auch gemeine Anschläge auf Angler?*

oh mann!
Du Armer...
Haben die denn nichts gesagt (ausser "leuchte mal")?


----------



## Schleienfan (16. September 2011)

*AW: Verübt PETA jetzt auch gemeine Anschläge auf Angler?*

Nein ich dachte ja es wäre nur diese Frau. Und vor der hat man natürlich keine Angst oder denkt irgendwas. Und trotzdem hatte ich mich vergewissert, dass sie alleine ist. Der andere muss sich versteckt haben.


----------



## Jose (16. September 2011)

*AW: Verübt PETA jetzt auch gemeine Anschläge auf Angler?*

"                 *Verübt PETA jetzt auch gemeine Anschläge auf Angler?"

*möglich, aber auch wahrscheinlich?
Schleienfan ist angelnder student mit schmerzhaftem verlust an tackle.
als noch schmerzhafter empfinde ich sein unglaublich differenziertes denken "war  PETA!!!!!!".

und besonders gemein: die haben gesagt "leuchte mal" - und er bleibt unerleuchtet ohne tackle zurück. nun tappt er im dustern - und ziemlich sicher daneben.

"PETA" hat ihn nicht zu fischfutter gemacht, hach, da sag ich doch gerne: gaudeamus igitur!

schön einfach, wenn man ein feindbild hat...


----------



## gründler (16. September 2011)

*AW: Verübt PETA jetzt auch gemeine Anschläge auf Angler?*

Die sägen hier auch gern mal Leitern an vom Hochsitz,oder machen Lärm beim ansitzen in form von Mörder.....pinseln Hochsitze mit Weißer Binderfarbe ein usw usw.

Ist zwar sch..um deine Angeln,aber dieses Volk hat leider durch einseitige Gemüseernährung das letzte bißchen Hirn verloren,denk dir nichts bei die sind halt voll Stroh im Kopp(auch wenn du jetzt kochst).

Schaden hast zwar du leider,aber was willste machen ändern kannst es jetzt äh nicht mehr,kenne das nur zu gut von der Jagd.

Ps: Wenn es Petra wahr,wer weiß dat schon.

|wavey:


----------



## Flussmonster (16. September 2011)

*AW: Verübt PETA jetzt auch gemeine Anschläge auf Angler?*



gründler schrieb:


> Die sägen hier auch gern mal Leitern an vom Hochsitz,oder machen Lärm beim ansitzen in form von Mörder.....pinseln Hochsitze mit Weißer Binderfarbe ein usw usw.



Das ist ein Scherz oder ?! o0


----------



## Namenloser (16. September 2011)

*AW: Verübt PETA jetzt auch gemeine Anschläge auf Angler?*

Tatsache die sind so drauf.


----------



## gründler (16. September 2011)

*AW: Verübt PETA jetzt auch gemeine Anschläge auf Angler?*



Flussmonster schrieb:


> Das ist ein Scherz oder ?! o0


 

Nein ist es nicht,sie drohten mir auch schon mit Mord wenn ich mal abends im Revier bin sollte ich aufpassen das ich nicht mal ne Kugel bekomme,statt nen Stück Wild.


----------



## Colophonius (16. September 2011)

*AW: Verübt PETA jetzt auch gemeine Anschläge auf Angler?*

btt:
Echt sch** was dir passiert ist. Kann man da wirklich keine Anzeige erstatten? Deine Ruten wurden ja doch schon beschädigt bzw. zerstört...


----------



## Stralsund (16. September 2011)

*AW: Verübt PETA jetzt auch gemeine Anschläge auf Angler?*



Schleienfan schrieb:


> Es handelt sich wohl nicht um eine Straftat und kann nicht verfolgt werden. Und Sachbeschädigung wäre es auch nur, wenn ich die Ruten hätte und sie beschädigt wären.


Es handelt sich um keine Straftat, wenn man fremdes Eigentum im Wasser vesenkt? Kann ich mir nicht vorstellen.


----------



## Heringskiller89 (16. September 2011)

*AW: Verübt PETA jetzt auch gemeine Anschläge auf Angler?*

Das ist echt mist was dir da passirt ist, in welcher stadt warst den du wo du dort angeln warst?

Würde gerne mal wissen ob die auch bei uns in richtung Dresden sind?

Ich hoff eigendlich immer das mich keiner nerft, weil ich meine ruhe haben will. Aber ich sag ganz erlich die sollm mal bei mir komm dort gibts dann zwei möglichkeiten entweder der jenige geht baden und holt mir meine Ruten wieder raus. 
Oder der wird gefesselt und wegen Sachbeschädigung angezeigt, oder bezahlt mir alles was weg ist aus eigener Tasche.

es gibt stellen bei uns wo man nur von einer seite ran kommt und man alles im Blick hat, da kann keine von ner andren seite komm.
Ich gehe sowieso nbicht von meiner stelle weg ich hätt der ne Lampe in die Hand gedrückt und die suchen lassen.
wird aber bei mir schwierig ich hab nur ne Kopflampe mit, ich geh ja meistens allein.

Die solln mal komm |muahah:

Meine Meinung!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (16. September 2011)

*AW: Verübt PETA jetzt auch gemeine Anschläge auf Angler?*

Ja, ich bin für die freie Meinungsäußerung!

Aber: meiner Meinung nach schießt ihr hier mit Kanonen auf Spatzen, vor allem verpasst ihr euch gegenseitig Breitseiten die nicht mehr feierlich sind. Und gebt so Petra einen schönen wunden Punkt zur Ansicht frei.

Jungs, kommt mal runter, beruhigt euch und überdenkt mal den ein oder anderen Beitrag den ihr auf den vergangenen Seiten geschrieben habt.

Und damit meine ich *BEIDE* Parteien!


----------



## ernie1973 (16. September 2011)

*AW: Verübt PETA jetzt auch gemeine Anschläge auf Angler?*

*An den TE:*

Wenn die Ruten dort dauerhaft unerreichbar in einem Fließgewässer liegen, dann *IST* es eine Sachbeschädigung, die Du auch so anzeigen kannst! (der dauerhafte Entzug der Ruten & Rollen wird rechtlich als Sachbeschädigung gesehen & behandelt!).

*ABER:* 

Die Anzeige gegen "unbekannt" wird zu nichts führen - und selbst wenn man die Täter (-innen) hätte, würde das Verfahren eingestellt, wenn sie die Tat einfach bestreiten und Du keine weiteren Zeugen / Beweismittel hast! (wg. "in dubio pro reo")

Also wird die Anzeige gegen "unbekannt" irgendwann mit einer Verfahrenseinstellung nach § 170 II StPO enden, worüber Du dann als Anzeigenerstatter von der Staatsanwaltschaft nach ca. 4 Monaten Post bekommst!

E.


----------



## Wunstorfer (16. September 2011)

*AW: Verübt PETA jetzt auch gemeine Anschläge auf Angler?*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> *An den TE:*
> 
> Wenn die Ruten dort dauerhaft unerreichbar in einem Fließgewässer liegen, dann *IST* es eine Sachbeschädigung, die Du auch so anzeigen kannst! (der dauerhafte Entzug der Ruten & Rollen wird rechtlich als Sachbeschädigung gesehen & behandelt!).
> 
> ...




|good: alles andere in diesem Trööt ist Lametta!


----------



## Ralle 24 (16. September 2011)

*AW: Verübt PETA jetzt auch gemeine Anschläge auf Angler?*

Sagt mal gehts noch ??

Und damit meine ich *alle* Beteiligten !!

Aus der Feststellung, dass es überhaupt nicht klar ist, dass hier die Peta dahintersteckt, macht ihr hier ´nen Bandenkrieg.

Natürlich steht nicht fest, dass das PETA-Jünger waren. Das konnen genausogut irgendwelche anderen Spinner gewesen sein.

Schonmal dran gedacht, dass die Rutenwerfaktion gar nix mit Tierrecht zu tun haben könnte?
Das Ziel der Aktion vielleicht war, dass der Angler hinter dem Rutenwerfer herrennt und die Schlüsselfrau währenddessen seine Klamotten nach Wertsachen durchsucht ? 

In unserer Gesellschaft laufen weiß Gott genug Idioten rum, die für solche Aktionen in Frage kommen. 

Und da ich nicht den geringsten Bock habe, dass uns diese weichgespülten Hirnis auch noch ne Verleumdungsklage an den Hals hängen, ändere ich den Titel gleich ab.

Nachtrag: Eure Kleinkriegpostings hab ich gelöscht.


----------



## Veit (16. September 2011)

*AW: Gemeiner Anschlag auf Angler?*

An Spekulationen über die Täter beteilige ich mich nicht, aber da ich den Verfasser kenne möchte ich sagen "Mein Beileid!" (was besseres fällt mir nicht ein). Ne richtig miese Nummer auf jeden Fall das ganze.


----------



## cafabu (16. September 2011)

*AW: Gemeiner Anschlag auf Angler?*

Moinsen,
keine Randale, keine körperliche Bedrohung, keine Wertgegenstände geklaut.
Da gibt es für mich nur 2 Möglichkeiten:
1. Geplante Antiangler Aktion, egal ob Gruppierung dahinter oder nicht.
2. Zufällig 2 große Fische die Angeln übers Geländer gerissen.

Zu 2. Pech, Ruten besser sichern.
Zu 1. Mit Grundblei und Drilling den Bereich absuchen, mit einplanung der Strömung, ob die Ruten noch zu finden sind.
Carsten


----------



## Franky (16. September 2011)

*AW: Gemeiner Anschlag auf Angler?*

Moinsen...
Dusselige Frage - ist solch ein Verlust nicht von der Hausratversicherung (die eigentlich jeder Wohnungsinsasse  haben sollte (ja, auch Studenten... ) wenigstens zum Teil abgedeckt? Im Zweifel für die Versicherung noch einmal zur Polizei und die Anzeige wie oben aufgeben...


----------



## Professor Tinca (16. September 2011)

*AW: Gemeiner Anschlag auf Angler?*



cafabu schrieb:


> Mit Grundblei und Drilling den Bereich absuchen, mit einplanung der Strömung, ob die Ruten noch zu finden sind.
> Carsten




So sollte es klappen.#6

Und nächstes Mal nicht jedem Rock ins Dunkle hinterherlaufen.

Heutzutage hat jeder ein Handy. Damit kann sie jemanden zu Hilfe rufen.:m


----------



## rokaroyal (16. September 2011)

*AW: Gemeiner Anschlag auf Angler?*

Ich weiß jetzt nicht ob deine Versicherung das abdeckt,aber sollte das der fall sein erzähl bei der Polizei dass das ein Diebstahl war.Ob die Ruten im Wasser liegen oder nicht lassen wir mal dahinngestellt.Ich hab auch mal ne Rute im Wasser versenkt und bei mir hats geklappt.
Ansonsten Kopf hoch kann nur besser werden!!!


----------



## DerKölnEr (16. September 2011)

*AW: Gemeiner Anschlag auf Angler?*

Das ist wirklich ne sch... Sache ... !!
Aber ich finde auch man sollte nicht direkt gegen irgendwelche Tierschutzaktivisten wettern ... das bringt im Endeffekt nur die o.g. negativen "Blicke" .... !!
Und mal ehrlich ... zur Polizei gehen kann man sich in heutigen Zeiten doch getrost sparen .... ! Die taugen doch nix mehr .... ! 

Am besten, so würde ich es machen, einen Kumpel an diese Stelle setzen (der aber für die Täter direkt sichtbar ein anderer als Du sein muss!!!) und mich dann mit nem anderen Kumpel im Gebüsch verstecken .... !
Und wenn sie das dann nochmal versuchen .... na ja .... Faust auf Faust 
Dann hast auch direkt zwei Opfer die sich um die Bergung deiner Ruten kümmern können  
Und das vorlaute Schneckchen badet natürlich im Evakostüm  und bekommt dann natürlich auch freundlicher Weise Hilfe von Dir mit Deiner Taschenlampe ))


----------



## Bakari (16. September 2011)

*AW: Gemeiner Anschlag auf Angler?*

@Schleienfan

echte sauerei sowas. nächstes mal nimmste dir bitte ein "großfischbetäubungsgerät" mit!

so eine sauerei aber auch. ich glaube jedoch nicht, dass es i-wielche organisierten tierschützer waren, denn soweit ich damit erfahrungen gemacht habe - wollen die, dass du auch genau erfährst "wieso" das passiert ist -> dummes geschrei, spraydosenlack oder sogar ein flyer...

aber das is echt beschissen, das was ich am schlimmsten finde ist nicht die verlorene ausrüstung, sondern das ausnutzen der situation in der du nur helfen wolltest. "waidlöcher!"


----------



## sonstwer (16. September 2011)

*AW: Gemeiner Anschlag auf Angler?*

Moin!

Leider deckt die Hausratversicherung diesen Schaden nicht ab, genauso wenig jede andere Versicherung.
Denn hier handelt es sich rein rechtlich gesehen um "Vandalismus". Dafür müsste man eine extra Police kaufen und die ist, wenn sie überhaupt angeboten wird, wahrscheinlich sehr teuer.
Wenn man gegenüber der Versicherung aber angibt, die Ruten wären gestohlen, obwohl du bei der Polizei schon versucht hast den Vandalismus anzuzeigen, dann wäre das versuchter Versicherungsbetrug und das kann ganz schnell seeehhr teuer werden.

Ob das nun wirklich Aktivisten von PETA waren, oder andere Spinner, läßt sich im nachhinein eh nicht mehr beweisen, wäre alles pure Spekulation und ändert auch nichts mehr an der Tatsache, daß die Ruten weg sind.

Ich würde aber auch dazu raten, es mit einer schweren Spinnrute, mit dicker Schnur und entweder nem beschwerten Drilling oder nem GuFi mit dickem Kopf versuchen, die Strippen der versenkten Ruten einzufangen.
Wenn die Strömung dort nicht all zu stark ist, sollten sich die Ruten irgendwo unterhalb der Köderposition befinden.
Die Chancen stehen da nicht all zu schlecht.

Sowas habe ich auch schon mal machen müssen. Hat damals recht gut geklappt, wenns auch ne Weile gedauert hat.
Jedenfalls wünsche ich dir bei dem Versuch gutes gelingen.
Und den Versuch ists auf jeden Fall wert.

LG,
Frank


----------



## Micha85 (16. September 2011)

*AW: Gemeiner Anschlag auf Angler?*

Also irgendwie steig ich da nicht hinter.

Das bedeutet also ich gehe demnächst an nen Bach suche mir ein paar nette Ruten aus, feuer die ins vermeintliche Nirvana und kann dann mit ein bischen Glück ein paar Tage später danach Tauchen ohne Angst vor Strafverfolgung haben zu müssen!? (wobei ich hier das Fundrecht mal aussen vor lasse und einfach keinem Erzähle woher ich die Dinger habe)

Irgendwie kann ich mir das nicht wirklich vorstellen. 
Klar ist es letzten Endes aussichtslos weil die gute Dame nicht Identifiziert werden kann aber zumindest ne Anzeige müssten die Sherrifs meiner auffassung nach aufnehmen. Sobald das ganze Aktenkundig ist vergrößert das zumindest die Chance das sowas nichtmehr passiert. 

Oder?


----------



## Professor Tinca (16. September 2011)

*AW: Gemeiner Anschlag auf Angler?*

Vandalismus?

Ich als Nichtjurist hätte gesagt Diebstahl.

Ruten erst entwendet und dann in den Fluss geworfen.
Nur weil der TE weiß wo die Ruten sind, heißt doch nicht, dass sie nicht entwendet wurden, oder?

Ernie?|kopfkrat

|wavey:


----------



## ernie1973 (16. September 2011)

*AW: Gemeiner Anschlag auf Angler?*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Vandalismus?
> 
> Ich als Nichtjurist hätte gesagt Diebstahl.
> 
> ...


 
Also - Diebstahl scheitert an der fehlenden Zueignungsabsicht des Täters - er nimmt die Sache nicht weg, um diese, oder den ihr immanenten Sachwert, für sich zu behalten.

Bleibt also nur eine Enteignungskomponente - aber es fehlt die für den Diebstahl zusätzlich erforderliche Zueignungsabsicht.

Ich erinnere mich an einen Lehrbuchfall, indem es um eine Brieftasche ging, die irgendwo in der Natur ins hohe Gras geworfen wurde und die laut Sachverhalt nicht mehr auffindbar war.

Ergebnis der Fallösung war eine Sachbeschädigung als einziger Tatbestand, der "durchging".

Denke so würde das hier auch gelöst!

Die Angel als Sache wurde nicht weggenommen, um diese für sich zu behalten, sondern ihr Sachwert wurde dem Eigentümer dauerhaft entzogen, ohne das jemand anders wirklich (dauerhaften) Besitz und / oder gar Eigentum daran begründete - als einzigen Tatbestand sehe ich (strafrechtlich) die Sachbeschädigung, die übrigbleiben würde, WENN man denn einen Täter hätte und diesem die Tat auch nachweisen könnte - was hier wohl nicht gelingen wird.

Damit kann man sich dann auch zivilrechtliche Schadensersatzansprüche IN DER PRAXIS abschminken!

E.


----------



## ernie1973 (16. September 2011)

*AW: Gemeiner Anschlag auf Angler?*



Micha85 schrieb:


> Also irgendwie steig ich da nicht hinter.
> 
> Das bedeutet also ich gehe demnächst an nen Bach suche mir ein paar nette Ruten aus, feuer die ins vermeintliche Nirvana und kann dann mit ein bischen Glück ein paar Tage später danach Tauchen ohne Angst vor Strafverfolgung haben zu müssen!? (wobei ich hier das Fundrecht mal aussen vor lasse und einfach keinem Erzähle woher ich die Dinger habe)
> 
> ...


 
...die Anzeige des Ganzen hätten die auch aufnehmen *müssen *- ich denke, sie haben es aus Bequemlichkeit nicht getan UND, weil nach aller Lebenserfahrung die Tat dem Täter nicht nachgewiesen werden könnte, selbst wenn man vorliegend eine "Verdächtige" hätte - die man aber anscheinend NICHT hat!

Das wird Faulheit gewesen sein, aber zur Anzeigenaufnahme wären sowohl die Polizei, als auch die Staatsanwaltschaft VON AMTS WEGEN verpflichtet gewesen.

E.


----------



## thomsen3 (16. September 2011)

*AW: Verübt PETA jetzt auch gemeine Anschläge auf Angler?*



Stralsund schrieb:


> Es handelt sich um keine Straftat, wenn man fremdes Eigentum im Wasser vesenkt? Kann ich mir nicht vorstellen.



ob nun straftat hin oder her..

er hätte eh nur ne anzeige gegen unbekannt erstatten können und kommt denn nach einigen tagen ein brief von der staatsanwaltschaft dass das verfahren eingestellt wurde...


schade um die zeit....


----------



## Professor Tinca (16. September 2011)

*AW: Gemeiner Anschlag auf Angler?*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> Bleibt also nur eine Enteignungskomponente - aber es fehlt die für den Diebstahl zusätzlich erforderliche Zueignungsabsicht.



Danke für die Aufklärung.#6

Ich versuche gerade einzuordnen ob ein geklautes Auto, welches man nach Benutzung am Straßenrand stehen lässt, dann auch nicht wie Diebstahl geahndet wird?|kopfkrat


----------



## Ködervorkoster (16. September 2011)

*AW: Gemeiner Anschlag auf Angler?*

Also bleiben erstmal zwei (realistische) Vorhaben offen:

1)  Schnur + Blei + Drilling  und die Ruten bergen...(die treiben nicht weg)
2)  Mit 2 - 3 Kumpels die Situation "naturgetreu" nachstellen und, bei erneut eintretender "Schlüsselsuche", Personen festhalten & Polente rufen.

Da wünsche ich mal glatt "Petrie" zu 2) = Ansitz !


----------



## thomsen3 (16. September 2011)

*AW: Gemeiner Anschlag auf Angler?*

dann muss er auch erst mal beweisen können, dass es die selben leute vom erst mal sind..


----------



## DerKölnEr (16. September 2011)

*AW: Gemeiner Anschlag auf Angler?*



thomsen3 schrieb:


> dann muss er auch erst mal beweisen können, dass es die selben leute vom erst mal sind..


 
Ich denke bei gutem "Zureden" werden die Täter selbst bei der Identifizierung behilflich sein 

Ansonsten find ich die Idee mit dem Grundblei auch sehr gut!!! Ich würde aber anstatt eines Drillings evtl. drei solcher ummantelten Wandhaken aus dem Baumarkt benutzen .. dann hast Du vielleicht noch Glück und beschädigst nicht bei der Bergung den Blank Deiner Ruten etc. .... !! Bzgl. dem Abtreiben der Ruten mittels Strömung gilt es evtl. auch zu überlegen mit welchem Gewicht sind Deine Ruten denn bebleit gewesen?? Und war die Bremse auf?? Und welche Strömungsstärke herrscht in dem fluß in dem Du geangelt hast!
Ich denke bei uns im Rhein, bei seiner Strömung, hat man da sicher weniger Glück wenn a) nicht schwer bebleit wurde und b) evtl. noch die Bremse auf oder leicht eingestellt war!!

Aber wie auch immer .... ich würd ich das mit dem Bergungsversuch in jedem Fall versuchen ..... ab und an hat man ja auch mal Glück .... !!!
Aber auch wenn Du Deine Ruten geborgen bekommst würd ich das mit dem "vorgetäuschten" Ansitz bzgl. Täteridentifizierung trotzdem versuchen .... dann ab und an hat man auch zweimal Glück .... !! ^^


----------



## Micha85 (16. September 2011)

*AW: Verübt PETA jetzt auch gemeine Anschläge auf Angler?*



thomsen3 schrieb:


> er hätte eh nur ne anzeige gegen unbekannt erstatten können und kommt denn nach einigen tagen ein brief von der staatsanwaltschaft dass das verfahren eingestellt wurde...



soweit richtig. Allerdings unterstelle ich mal das in der Gegend Streife gefahren/gelaufen wird. Im schlimmsten Fall "nur" vom Ordnungsamt. Sofern die Beamten nicht ganz betriebsblind sind sollten sie von dem Fall zumindest gehört haben und ein Auge mehr drauf werfen. 
Wenn sie es "nur" gehört haben kann eine angelegte Akte allerdings den Unterschied zwischen einer ernstzunehmenden Geschichte und einem "hab ich mal gehört" ausmachen. 
Sollte es dort nur wenig bis keinen Streifendienst geben kann diese Anzeige dazu beitragen das zu ändern. 

Wie so oft geht es dabei dann nicht um das persönlich erlittene Unrecht sondern um -Achtung schweres und in weiten Teilen Deutschlands unbekanntes Wort- das Gemeinwohl.

Oder kurzum: Es besteht zumindest die Chance den/dem Ökofaschisten den Wind aus den Segeln zu nehmen und solche Taten in Zukunft -zumindest dort- unmöglich zu machen.


----------



## thomsen3 (16. September 2011)

*AW: Gemeiner Anschlag auf Angler?*

beim guten zureden muss man aber aufpassen, dass man dabei nicht selber straffällig wird und dann am ende der spiess einfach umgedreht wird.....

und das wird sich dann kaum vermeiden lassen


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (16. September 2011)

*AW: Gemeiner Anschlag auf Angler?*

Wie ging es denn weiter unmittelbar nachdem deine Ruten den Abflug gemacht haben? Den "Werfer" mußt du ja gesehen haben bzw. stand ja das Mädel da auch noch rum. Wie hat sie denn reagiert? Zumindest die hätte ich mir vorgenommen wenn der Kollege schon nicht greifbar ist.


----------



## ernie1973 (16. September 2011)

*AW: Gemeiner Anschlag auf Angler?*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Danke für die Aufklärung.#6
> 
> Ich versuche gerade einzuordnen ob ein geklautes Auto, welches man nach Benutzung am Straßenrand stehen lässt, dann auch nicht wie Diebstahl geahndet wird?|kopfkrat


 
Das Problem ist nicht neu und auch nicht selten - deswegen hat der Gesetzgeber § 248 b StGB als Lösung geschaffen.

#h

Google mal!

E.


----------



## Professor Tinca (16. September 2011)

*AW: Gemeiner Anschlag auf Angler?*

Alles klar.#6

Hätte mich auch gewundert wenn irgendwas nicht irgendwo niedergeschrieben steht.|supergri

Man braucht ja quasi keinen Richter mehr oder nur noch für die Unterschrift.
Allgemein wären mehr richterlicher Handlungsspielraum und weniger detailreiche Gesetze, sowie in manchen Fällen die Abschaffung der Höchststrafen, wünschenswert.|kopfkrat

Im komme vom Thema ab . . .#t

btt
|wavey:


----------



## DerKölnEr (16. September 2011)

*AW: Gemeiner Anschlag auf Angler?*



thomsen3 schrieb:


> beim guten zureden muss man aber aufpassen, dass man dabei nicht selber straffällig wird und dann am ende der spiess einfach umgedreht wird.....
> 
> und das wird sich dann kaum vermeiden lassen


 
Bei sorfältiger "Wort-"wahl lässt sich auch das vermeiden .... glaub mir :g


----------



## Schleienfan (16. September 2011)

*AW: Gemeiner Anschlag auf Angler?*

Hallo,
ich danke euch für euer Mitgefühl. Die eine Rute hatte ich erst das zweite Mal überhaupt im Einsatz. Ich war leider schon bei der Polizei und kann jetzt auch nichts mehr dazu erfinden. Die Polizeibeamten haben gesagt, dass auch nur eine Sachbeschädigung vorliegen würde, wenn ich nachweisen könnte, dass die Ruten beschädigt sind. Die mussten erstmal eine Viertelstunde in ihrem Gesetzesbuch nachschlagen, um mir das zu sagen. 
Leider habe ich die Situation einfach nicht schnell genug erkannt. In der Sekunde, wo die Ruten wegflogen habe ich mich leider nicht um die Frau gekümmert, sondern versucht an den Typen zu kommen. Es kam alles einfach so überraschend, dass ich nicht auf der Stelle die richtige Entscheidung (sie festzuhalten) treffen konnte. Beide sind meiner Ansicht nach zeitgleich weggesprintet. Es war also zu 100% koordiniert. Ich hatte die Idee mit dem Angler als erneuten Köder auch schon. Ich werde diese Stelle auch nicht wegen diesem Vorfall aufgeben. Spätestens nächstes Jahr werde ich dort wieder sitzen. Werde mir jetzt erstmal zum Geburtstag und zu Weihnachten Geld schenken lasse, um wieder angeln zu können.

@Heringskiller89: Es war in der Magdeburger Innenstadt. Ich konnte so schnell wie es passierte keinen baden schicken. Das haben die schon so geplant gehabt. Sie sind ja nicht umsonst so schnell weggesprintet. Glaub mir ich wäre in diesem Moment zu allem bereit gewesen.


----------



## hans albers (16. September 2011)

*AW: Gemeiner Anschlag auf Angler?*

moin

bevor du ans "geld ausgeben" denkst...

wie schon vorher erwähnt mit nem grundblei und drilling
das gebiet absuchen,

denke mal ,deine chancen stehen nichts schlecht 
die ruten wieder zu "angeln"

greetz
lars


----------



## e!k (16. September 2011)

*AW: Gemeiner Anschlag auf Angler?*

Ich kann mich meine Vorrednern nur anschliessen. Es ist echt erstaunlich, was man teilweise alles wiederfängt. Ich habe selbst schon 3 Ruten wieder aus dem Wasser gezogen, die jeweils immer meinem Mitangler in Wasser gewozgen wurden. 
2mal davon sogar ohne das aktiv zu versuchen. Es hatte sich einfach die Schnur in meinen Grundruten verfangen.


----------



## Schleienfan (16. September 2011)

*AW: Gemeiner Anschlag auf Angler?*

Ich werde es auf jeden Fall probieren. Mein Vater und ich wollen heute mal hin und so eine kleine Harke mit Seil durchziehen. Ich weiß ja ziemlich genau wo sie liegen müssten. Die Ruten liegen nämlich in einer strömungsarmen Einbuchtung. Und Steine wo die Ruten sich verkeilen könnten sind auch genug da.


----------



## cafabu (16. September 2011)

*AW: Gemeiner Anschlag auf Angler?*

Nah, dann melde mal den hoffentlichen Erfolg. Drücke Euch die Daumen.
Carsten


----------



## reno ateportas (16. September 2011)

*AW: Gemeiner Anschlag auf Angler?*

Auf was für Ideen manche Leute kommen. Wenn ich mir hier so umschaue, was einigen so passiert ... kriegt man echt Angst vom Jäger erschossen von der Sau zerfleischt und dann kommt noch einer und wirft die Rute ins Wasser.Ich sehe da auch überhaupt keinen sinn drin wieso schmeißt einer Ruten ins Wasser ?  Ist das so eine Gruppe die meint das Fische Angler fangen sollen oder was.


----------



## Talanar (16. September 2011)

*AW: Gemeiner Anschlag auf Angler?*

Und wieso werfen  Tierschützer ne Angel ins Wasser, wenn da noch Köder und alles dran sind? Könnten 2 Tiere elendig dran verenden. Das ein Angler deswegen sein Hobby wechselt mag ich mal stark bezweifelen. So nach dem Motto: "Jetzt erst recht!".

Jedem seine Meinung, aber deswegen darf man anderen keinen Schaden zufügen.


----------



## Gohann (16. September 2011)

*AW: Gemeiner Anschlag auf Angler?*



Schleienfan schrieb:


> Ich werde es auf jeden Fall probieren. Mein Vater und ich wollen heute mal hin und so eine kleine Harke mit Seil durchziehen. Ich weiß ja ziemlich genau wo sie liegen müssten. Die Ruten liegen nämlich in einer strömungsarmen Einbuchtung. Und Steine wo die Ruten sich verkeilen könnten sind auch genug da.



Hoffentlich findest Du sie wieder! Ich habe da eine ganz andere Theorie! Die Typen haben die Sachen als Du abgezogen bist schon aus dem Wasser gefischt und wollen sie wie auch immer verhökern (Trödel etc..) 

Mir ist die Idee im Laufe des Nachmittags gekommen. Ich war vor über 20 Jahren mal am Ebro in Urlaub. Damals waren die Stauseen noch unbekannt und es wurde nur am Fluss gefischt.
Anfangs haben wir uns über ständige Hänger und Abrisse gewundert, an fast jeder Stelle , die wir befischten. Bis einer von uns mit stärkerem Gerät einen Stein, der mit Lumpen oder einem Stück Sack und mit einem anständigen Strick daran landete. Inclusive Anhang wie Vorfächer, Schnur, Grundblei, Wirbel und Schwimmern. An einem der nächsten Tage wurde uns von einigen Halbstarken das Kleinmaterial angeboten. Die hatten einige der präparierten Steine im Uferbereich versenkt und wollten bare Münze aus ihrer Beute machen.

Ich würde an deiner Stelle versuchen ob das Zeug noch zu bergen ist. Auf jeden Fall würde ich die Angler, die dort öfter Angeln informieren was dir passiert ist, Gerätebeschreibung wäre auch nicht schlecht. Vielleicht wird ja auch jemandem etwas angeboten.

Viel Glück!#6

Gruß Gohann#h


----------



## Schleienfan (16. September 2011)

*AW: Gemeiner Anschlag auf Angler?*

Hallo Leute,

wir sind zurück von unserer Bergungsaktion.:g Ich habe die Spinnrute genommen und ein Grundblei mit Drilling durchgezogen. Mein Vater hat an einer zweiten Stelle die Harke genommen. Es tat sich zunächst nichts. Aber es war auch ein anderer Angler mit der Spinnrute da. Er hat durch einen Angelladenbesitzer bereits von meiner Geschichte gehört gehabt. Jedenfalls beschrieb ich ihm wo genau die Angeln ins Wasser gingen. Er meinte die müssten weiter draußen liegen und ich warf dorthin. Bereits beim zweiten Wurf war der Wiederstand da. Und nach etwa 2 Minuten kam das Wunder zum Vorschein. Es hingen die Schnüre beider Ruten am Drilling.#6 Wir konnten unser Glück garnicht fassen. Beim Reinkurbeln stellten sich die Rollen als noch funktionstüchtig heraus. Sie liefen nur etwas schwerer. Die eine Montage riss ab und bei der anderen war alles noch drann. Zu hause haben wir dann gleich alles aufgemacht und zum trocknen gelegt. Das Unfassbare ist, dass die Ruten und Rollen scheinbar unbeschädigt blieben. Leute danke für den seelischen und moralischen Beistand. Ich bin echt so erleichtert und froh. |supergriTrotzdem werde ich auch bei unserem örtlichen Angelverein einen Bericht darüber veröffentlichen, damit alle Angler gewarnt sind. #6


----------



## Gohann (16. September 2011)

*AW: Gemeiner Anschlag auf Angler?*

Glückwunsch! Da hast Du richtig Schwein gehabt!#6

Gruß Gohann#h


----------



## Hering 58 (16. September 2011)

*AW: Gemeiner Anschlag auf Angler?*

Glückwunsch!Da hast Du ja noch mal viel Glück gehabt.Jetzt kann es mit der Angelei ja weiter gehen.
Gruss Hartmut


----------



## fredolf (16. September 2011)

*AW: Gemeiner Anschlag auf Angler?*

Meine Fresse - 
Das war ja beim Lesen wie ein Krimmi - zum Glück auch noch mit Happy-End.
Petri Heil für den glücklichen Wurf und Rutenfang #6#6#6


----------



## tschiko2 (16. September 2011)

*AW: Gemeiner Anschlag auf Angler?*

Hab einen Tipp für Dich: Besorg Dir einen Hund und nimm diesen immer zum fischen mit. Du behältst die Ruten und der Hund freut sich weil er mit darf. Gruß aus Bayern


----------



## BlankyB (17. September 2011)

*AW: Gemeiner Anschlag auf Angler?*

Glückwunsch, dann hat diese fiese Sache ja doch noch ein gutes Ende gefunden :m


----------



## cafabu (17. September 2011)

*AW: Gemeiner Anschlag auf Angler?*

Na bitte, ein Drama mit happy end.
Glückwunsch!
Carsten


----------



## Bakari (17. September 2011)

*AW: Gemeiner Anschlag auf Angler?*

das freut mich wirklich! schön, dass es geklappt hat!


----------



## Bigone (17. September 2011)

*AW: Gemeiner Anschlag auf Angler?*

Na Petrus sei Dank, 
man muß immer mit dem Schlimmsten rechnen, ich war heute mit meiner Frau Schuhe kaufen, sie hatte ihre Handtasche auf eine Bank im Laden gestellt, um Stiefel anzuprobieren, aus dem Augenwinkel habe ich gesehen, daß ein Typ die Tasche nahm und Richtung Ausgang ging, so schnell kanns gehen, wünsche dem Kerl gute Besserung.


----------



## Schleienfan (18. September 2011)

*AW: Gemeiner Anschlag auf Angler?*

Hast du ihn denn tatsächlich gestellt? Wäre ja mal gerecht.


----------



## BlankyB (18. September 2011)

*AW: Gemeiner Anschlag auf Angler?*

Sach bloß du hast ihm auf die Fresse gehauen??? hehe


----------



## Lütten (18. September 2011)

*AW: Gemeiner Anschlag auf Angler?*

gut so, würde ich auch machen - was will er denn machen ?! 

Hallo sherrif, ich wollte ne handtasche klauen, hat nicht so recht geklappt und aufs maul hab ich auch bekommen, würde den gerne anzeigen?!


----------



## Gunnar. (18. September 2011)

*AW: Gemeiner Anschlag auf Angler?*



> ......aufs maul hab ich auch bekommen, würde den gerne anzeigen?!


 
Funktioniert 100%ig.


----------



## Gäddsax (18. September 2011)

*AW: Gemeiner Anschlag auf Angler?*

Glückwunsch zu deinen wiedererlangten Ruten! Der andere Angler hat ja anscheinend alles richtig gemacht.


----------



## Micha85 (18. September 2011)

*AW: Gemeiner Anschlag auf Angler?*

Kommt auf den Anwalt an. 

Kann allerdings -leider- funktionieren.

Kürzlich noch bei 1Live gehört das ein Einbrecher Schmerzensgeld zugesprochen gekriegt hat weil er sich in der Wohnung in die er Eingebrochen ist auf die Schnauze gelegt hat. (Ist über Kinderspielzeug gefallen oder sowas)


----------



## Lütten (19. September 2011)

*AW: Gemeiner Anschlag auf Angler?*

da würde ich es denn einfach mal drauf ankommen lassen  

meine weste ist weiß - seine sicher nicht, mehr aussagen auf "meiner seite" 
abgesehen davon ist es wohl äusserst selten das mich ein ertappter dieb anzeigen würde, auch wenn es sowas scheinbar leider schon gegeben hat.


----------



## Der-Graf (19. September 2011)

*AW: Gemeiner Anschlag auf Angler?*

Naja, um es jetzt nicht zu juristisch auszudrücken: Solange das "auf's Maul hauen" das einzige Mittel war, was den Täter in der Situation stoppen konnte, kann dir eigentlich niemand etwas anhaben, denn das Eigentum ist zwar nicht von der Notwehr gedeckt, wohl aber vom sogenannten rechtfertigenden Notstand (was im Volksmund vermutlich identisch ist).

Nachzulesen im §34 StGB:
*Rechtfertigender Notstand. *Wer in einer gegenwärtigen (_der Täter klaute die Tasche in dem Moment und nicht drei Tage vorher_), nicht anders abwendbaren (_vielleicht hätte einfaches Festhalten - wenn in dem Moment möglich - auch gereicht, aber bei einem Taschendieb ist die Hemmschwelle selbst zuerst zuzuschlagen, um davon zu kommen, sicher gering)_ Gefahr für Leben, Leib, Freiheit, Ehre, Eigentum oder ein anderes Rechtsgut eine Tat (_hier Körperverletzung_) begeht, um die Gefahr (_Eigentumsverlust_) von sich oder einem anderen (_deiner Freundin_) abzuwenden, handelt nicht rechtswidrig (_!!!_), wenn bei Abwägung der widerstreitenden Interessen, namentlich der betroffenen Rechtsgüter (_das Eigentum deiner Freundin vs. Gesundheit des Täters_) und des Grades der ihnen drohenden Gefahren (_dauerhafter Verlust des Eigentums, z.B. Geld, wichtige Dokumente, Persönliches, etc._) , das geschützte Interesse das beeinträchtigte wesentlich überwiegt. Dies gilt jedoch nur, soweit die Tat ein angemessenes Mittel (_...kann ggf. sogar das Töten sein! Hier reichte ein milderes Mittel, nämlich ein Schlag ins Gesicht aus._) ist, die Gefahr abzuwenden.

Ich denke, der Versuch, dich wegen Körperverletzung zu belangen, würde scheitern...


----------



## Gunnar. (19. September 2011)

*AW: Gemeiner Anschlag auf Angler?*

Mal so ein-zwei Beispiele. Erlebt vor einigen Jahren .........

Tankstellenüberfall von einem 21jährigen ...... der bedroht die Kassirerin .... haut ihr mit nem Knüppel gegen den Arm ( Elle gebrochen) ........ sie gibt ihn daraufhin das Geld ........ der Bengel rennt los - raus aus dem Laden - genau gegen die Faust eines Kunden............ kurzes Gerangel - Polizei kommt und nimmt Täter mit....... Täter macht Anzeige gegen Kunden ( gegen dessen Faust er gelaufen ist)...... Die Anzeige geht durch .... Kunde war mit knapp 600 DM "dabei"........

Beispiel 2:

2 17jährige demolieren eine Bushaltestelle .... Passant sieht das - ruft Polizei und hält einen der Täter fest........... der Täter spielt wilde Sau - beleidigt passant mehrfach und will ihm sein Knie zwischen die Beine haun..... Passant kann das abwehren - dabei knallt der Bengel mit Gesicht auf die Bordsteinkannte und verliert nen Zahn. Der Täter macht später Anzeige ..... Passant durfte die Zahnrechnung bezahlen und bekam noch ne Strafe obendrauf ( Höhe kenn ich nicht)...........


----------



## Schleienfan (19. September 2011)

*AW: Gemeiner Anschlag auf Angler?*

Und das in einem Staat, der sich Rechtsstaat schimpft. Wenn sowas Rechtssprechung sein soll, dann weiß ich auch nicht weiter. Was bedeutet das eigentlich übertragen auf meinen Fall? Wäre ich jetzt vorbestraft, wenn ich einen von beiden festgehalten und verprügelt hätte, damit ihn die Polizei mitnehmen kann?


----------



## Micha85 (19. September 2011)

*AW: Gemeiner Anschlag auf Angler?*

Wenn der Richter morgens nen schlechten Kaffee gekriegt hätte wärst du warscheinlich dran gewesen. In der tat Traurig das sowas möglich ist.#d

Ich für meinen Teil bin auch schonmal in die Mühlen der Justiz geraten. 
Ich hatte zumindest Indizien die für mich sprachen, auf der anderen Seite standen zwei Aussagen. 
Mein Glück war das ich damals 15 war und deshalb mit ein paar Sozialstunden davongekommen bin. 

So traurig diese Rechtsprechung auch manchmal ist wüsste ich keine bessere Alternative. 
Und derartige Urteile sind glücklicherweise eher die Ausnahme.


----------



## daci7 (20. September 2011)

*AW: Gemeiner Anschlag auf Angler?*



Schleienfan schrieb:


> Und das in einem Staat, der sich Rechtsstaat schimpft. Wenn sowas Rechtssprechung sein soll, dann weiß ich auch nicht weiter. Was bedeutet das eigentlich übertragen auf meinen Fall? Wäre ich jetzt vorbestraft, wenn ich einen von beiden festgehalten *und verprügelt hätte*, damit ihn die Polizei mitnehmen kann?



Wenn der Richter wach gewesen wäre: Ja. Ganz eindeutig und auch zu Recht. Eigenjustiz wird ganz besonders ungern gesehn 

Es sei denn, das das Verprügeln dringend nötig gewesen wäre um den Täter "dingfest" zu machen -  und selbst dann gaaaanz dünnes Eis.


----------



## chxxstxxxx (20. September 2011)

*AW: Gemeiner Anschlag auf Angler?*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Mal so ein-zwei Beispiele. Erlebt vor einigen Jahren .........
> 
> Tankstellenüberfall von einem 21jährigen ...... der bedroht die Kassirerin .... haut ihr mit nem Knüppel gegen den Arm ( Elle gebrochen) ........ sie gibt ihn daraufhin das Geld ........ der Bengel rennt los - raus aus dem Laden - genau gegen die Faust eines Kunden............ kurzes Gerangel - Polizei kommt und nimmt Täter mit....... Täter macht Anzeige gegen Kunden ( gegen dessen Faust er gelaufen ist)...... Die Anzeige geht durch .... Kunde war mit knapp 600 DM "dabei"........
> 
> ...


Für die beiden Beispiele hätte ich gerne ein Aktenzeichen.


----------



## Schleienfan (20. September 2011)

*AW: Gemeiner Anschlag auf Angler?*



daci7 schrieb:


> Es sei denn, das das Verprügeln dringend nötig gewesen wäre um den Täter "dingfest" zu machen -  und selbst dann gaaaanz dünnes Eis.



genau das meine ich doch. Ich kann den ja nicht ewig festhalten und dabei noch die Polizei verständigen. Das heißt, ich müsste ihn ja erstmal außer Gefecht setzen.


----------



## 3.2.1.mein Zander (20. September 2011)

*AW: Gemeiner Anschlag auf Angler?*

Mal aus der 17jähigen Erfahrung  der Sicherheitsbranche gesprochen, stimmt die Verhältnismäßigkeit nicht habt ihr sehr schlecht Karten, blablabla interessiert da keinen.

In Stuttgart sehr oft erlebt, dass es Richter gab denen nachgesagt wurde, absolut kein Problem damit zu haben einen "Helden" richtig *FETT* zu verurteilen, auch wegen nur zu groben Festhaltens, und den Klienten verbal mit Wonne zu Streicheln.

Wenn alles passt kann man schon mal zulangen, um sich zu "Wehren", aber wie gesagt, schon viele Großmäuler haben dafür geblutet.


Leider ist es im Reallife so dass es nur Ausnahmen gibt die in wichtigen Situationen ihren Mann/Frau stehen, auch wenn viele mit dem Mund Helden sind.

Für vieles gibt es die Polizei, auch wenn dort aus meiner Erfahrung viele Pfei..... arbeiten, ist es oft besser diese zu Rufen, weil es in unserem Staat so geregelt ist.



PS: ein kleiner Dieb, Sachbeschädiger oder Schwarzfahrer ist kein Verbrecher mit dem man machen kann was man will.


----------



## esgof (20. September 2011)

*AW: Gemeiner Anschlag auf Angler?*

moin
ich weiß nicht ob das richtig ist aber ich glaube du kriegst schon einen dran wenn du ihn nur fest hällst ohne ihm eine rein zu hauen wegen freiheitsberaubung oder so ähnlich ( nur wenn es stimmt armes deutschland )
wo anders wird die hand abgehackt dann überlegt der jenige es sich ob er nochmal klaut oder seinen hintern noch selber sauber halten kann :q


----------



## Schleienfan (21. September 2011)

*AW: Gemeiner Anschlag auf Angler?*

Ich werde mich trotz allem nicht davon abhalten lassen, Gerechtigkeit zu verüben, wenn es mir mal möglich sein sollte. Die Zivilcourage sollte immer an erster Stelle stehen. Und vor diesem Hintergrund werde ich nicht davor zurückschrecken, jemanden festzuhalten, um ihn der Polizei vorzuführen. So viel sollte nämlich noch erlaubt sein. Und als Selbstjustiz kann das ja wohl auch nicht gelten.


----------



## Lütten (21. September 2011)

*AW: Gemeiner Anschlag auf Angler?*

|good:|good:|good:

so isses ! wie ich schon schrieb, ich würde es dann halt drauf ankommen lassen.


----------



## Firehawk81 (21. September 2011)

*AW: Gemeiner Anschlag auf Angler?*



esgof schrieb:


> moin
> ich weiß nicht ob das richtig ist aber ich glaube du kriegst schon einen dran wenn du ihn nur fest hällst ohne ihm eine rein zu hauen wegen freiheitsberaubung oder so ähnlich




Nicht ganz richtig. Es gibt Fälle da greift das Jedermann-Recht (Jedermann-Festnahme)

§ 127 Abs. 1 Strafprozessordnung (StPO)

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jedermann-Festnahmerecht#Jedermann-Festnahme


----------



## EsoxHunter92 (22. September 2011)

*AW: Gemeiner Anschlag auf Angler?*

Die Frau festhalten und dann mit der Taschenlampe vernehmen bis sie den Namen des anderen rausrückt dann kann der erstmal schön blechen 

Zumindest die Frau in Schach halten Polizei rufen und dann hätte sich die Sache geklärt.

Aber heutzutage ist es doch so, da will man mal helfen und dann wird man eiskalt verarscht. Sowas finde ich echt ein Unding. Wenn die mal in echten Schwierigkeiten steckt sollte man solche Leute einfach nur auflaufen lassen. Und da wundern sich die Menschen das jeder wegguckt und keine Courage gezeigt wird. Wenn man mal helfen will wird man selbst zum Opfer.

Aber sehe es als Lehrgeld, dass zeigt wiedermal, dass man bis auf seinen engsten Leuten niemanden mehr trauen kann/darf


----------

